# 1972 Anchor Hocking James M. Fordham Employee Retirement Bottle



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 6, 2020)

Here is my latest in the line of Anchor Hocking commemorative bottles I have bought. This is immediately one of my favorites because of the fine detail and sturdy craftsmanship of this bottle. You can tell the Anchor Hocking Lancaster, Ohio factory knew they were making it for someone important.

On the front it is embossed with " J M Fordham [in script] / VICE PRES. / 43 YEARS / MAY 1, 1929 / AUG 1 , 1972 / LOYAL & DEDICATED SERVICE " .  On the back it is embossed with " 1929 ANCHOR CAP - L. I. / '29 - '38 SCHED'G. SALEM GLASS / '38 - '44 ASST. PLT. MGR. A. H. SALEM / '44 - '45 PROD'N MGR. LANC. GEN. OFF. / '45 - '47 ASST. PLT. MGR. WINCHESTER, IND. / '47 - '49 PLT, MGR. CONNELLSVILLE, PA. / '49 - '56 PLT MGR. SALEM, N.J. / '56 - '62 FACT. MGR. LANC., O. / '62 - '69 V.P. MFGR. / '69 - '72 V.P. ENG. "  On the base it is embossed with a 10-petaled flower pattern, "1" in upper right corner, and "AH" to the left of the flower.

I know that some here don't want to see bottles from the 1970's but I feel that these are important bottles to share because of their rarity. If it causes any problems I will stop posting them. Thanks for looking.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 7, 2020)

No problem here, WPA-C. Anchor Hocking commemoratives are exceptionally crafted and rare in their own right. These bottles weren't mass produced and hold significant historical value. I have this Heinz commemorative.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 7, 2020)

You are exactly right. Oh yes there's that Heinz bottle I like. Which reminds me, I need to message you about it.


----------



## SW Florida Collector (Feb 20, 2021)

I LOVE the James M. Fordham bottle! That is one we do not have! We have probably 100 of the commemorative bottles.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2021)

SW Florida Collector said:


> I LOVE the James M. Fordham bottle! That is one we do not have! We have probably 100 of the commemorative bottles.


Most of us would love a glimpse into that collection. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SW Florida Collector (Feb 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Most of us would love a glimpse into that collection.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I will work on getting them posted. Still new to this and trying to find specific rules. My photos are not nearly as nice as some I see on here!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2021)

SW Florida Collector said:


> I will work on getting them posted. Still new to this and trying to find specific rules. My photos are not nearly as nice as some I see on here!


Neither are mine. It's all good. Take your time. Looking forward to them whenever you  can. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SW Florida Collector (Feb 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Neither are mine. It's all good. Take your time. Looking forward to them whenever you  can.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I just posted this B. Ball bottle, do you see it? Did I do it right? There are 4 photos but they are not in order that I thought they would be.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2021)

SW Florida Collector said:


> I just posted this B. Ball bottle, do you see it? Did I do it right? There are 4 photos but they are not in order that I thought they would be.


Yes, I see them in your media. Baseball shape is like the globe one. Beautiful stuff.  You can attach files to add a picture to your comments or a thread.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 20, 2021)

SW Florida Collector said:


> I LOVE the James M. Fordham bottle! That is one we do not have! We have probably 100 of the commemorative bottles.


I haven't checked this site in a while. It's nice to find another Anchor Hocking Commemorative collector here. If you have 100 you should nearly have all of them. There may be some that you have and I don't have, and vice versa.  The Fordham bottle isn't too easy to find.


----------

